# Visiting Maryland



## MarineScott (Jan 13, 2013)

I live in Virginia, and when I go to visit my brother in Southern Maryland, I want to take and shoot my handgun when I get there. I was told I can not legally take my firearm without getting a fine or confiscation. True or not????
I would say as long as I have a cable lock as well as having it secured in its case till I am on private property, I should have no problems.
Opinions and advice is welcomed.


----------



## high pockets (Apr 25, 2011)

Opnions are like ******** - oh well, you get the idea. I think you have basically four options.

1) Contact the Maryland Attorney General's office.

2) Contact a Maryland attorney.

3) Check out Handgunlaw.us to see if there is an answer.

4) Do whatever suits you, and take your chances.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

MarineScott said:


> I live in Virginia, and when I go to visit my brother in Southern Maryland, I want to take and shoot my handgun when I get there. I was told I can not legally take my firearm without getting a fine or confiscation. True or not????
> I would say as long as I have a cable lock as well as having it secured in its case till I am on private property, I should have no problems.
> Opinions and advice is welcomed.


Do some on-line research, or just call the Maryland State Police.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

I have been told by an attorney who specializes in defending citizens who have been charged with firearms violations, and who carries I might mention, that Maryland is known to ignore the FOPA of 1986. I would not take my firearms to Maryland. Shoot his instead and leave yours in the free commonwealth of Virginia where your rights are honored.


----------



## SteamboatWillie (Jan 24, 2013)

From the NRA-ILA re: Maryland

"_CARRYING AND TRANSPORTATION IN VEHICLES

It is unlawful for any person without a permit to wear or carry a handgun, openly or concealed, upon or about his person. *It is also unlawful for any person to knowingly transport a handgun in any vehicle traveling on public roads, highways, waterways or airways, or upon roads or parking lots generally used by the public. *This does not apply to any person wearing, carrying or transporting a handgun within the confines of real estate owned or leased by him, or on which he resides, or within the confines of a business establishment owned or leased by him." (my emphasis added)

"Maryland recognizes permits from: None_"

Doesn't sound good to me. In fact, worse than my original home state; Illinois, if that's possible.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

For us Virginians, Maryland is a joke. What a difference a river makes.


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

Yep,the place sucks.Federal law allows transporting through the state,and stops for gas are expected but otherwise keep going.Unfortunately Md,NYC,and NJ think they are above the law and will throw you in jail.You can of course fight it and win,but I'd rather battle a different kind of hemmoroid.


----------



## rfawcs (Feb 11, 2006)

Get a grip people. Feel free to bring your handgun. You can transport a firearm in Maryland if your destination is a repair shop (gunsmith) or to shoot it at a range or shooting facility. As long as it's legal to shoot on your brothers property, bang away. When traveling, the handgun must be in the trunk (or otherwise unavailable to driver or passengers i.e. a truck), in a case or holster, and unloaded. Any ammunition must be in a separate locked container. No stops in-between, like a restaurant.


----------



## SteamboatWillie (Jan 24, 2013)

rfawcs said:


> Get a grip people. Feel free to bring your handgun. You can transport a firearm in Maryland if your destination is a repair shop (gunsmith) or to shoot it at a range or shooting facility. As long as it's legal to shoot on your brothers property, bang away. When traveling, the handgun must be in the trunk (or otherwise unavailable to driver or passengers i.e. a truck), in a case or holster, and unloaded. Any ammunition must be in a separate locked container. No stops in-between, like a restaurant.


That sounds much better than the way the NRA explains it. It would help if you can point folks to the actual code.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

The FOPA permits restaurant stops and even stay overs in a motel or hotel. Thing is, the FOPA would not apply to someone traveling from Virginia to Maryland with a firearm. So one would be taking a chance.


----------



## rfawcs (Feb 11, 2006)

From the MD State Police website: How can I legally transport firearms within / through Maryland?

Answer: They must be unloaded, in a carrying case, holster with a flap and the ammunition should be separate. It would be best to keep the unloaded weapon in the trunk where you do not have access to it. There are further regulations but essentially you can only transport a handgun between residence, to and from a repair shop, a shooting sporting event, between a residence and place of business if substantially owned and operated by the person.

The actual code is Maryland Criminal Law Section 4-203.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Keep in mind that the OP is not going to be traveling through Maryland but into the state; i.e., that is his destination.


----------



## SteamboatWillie (Jan 24, 2013)

rfawcs said:


> From the MD State Police website: How can I legally transport firearms within / through Maryland?
> 
> Answer: They must be unloaded, in a carrying case, holster with a flap and the ammunition should be separate. It would be best to keep the unloaded weapon in the trunk where you do not have access to it. There are further regulations but essentially you can only transport a handgun between residence, to and from a repair shop, a shooting sporting event, between a residence and place of business if substantially owned and operated by the person.
> 
> The actual code is Maryland Criminal Law Section 4-203.


Good info rfawcs. Here's a link to Maryland Law (search for Section 4-203 that rfawcs noted) as shown in *Lexis Nexis*  for those who want to read the actual law (and maybe make a reference copy if you plan to travel to or through Maryland). I take an occasional multi-state motorcycle trip and I store a copy of the laws for each state I plan to visit or pass through, and make notes on the basics of where I can and can't carry. Handgunlaws us is a great resource too, but I like to actually have a copy of the law as well (a little paranoid I guess).


----------

